# Unorthodox Catch Box Competition!



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

*I’ve seen a lot of really ingenious catch box ideas since I’ve been here. Some of them downright ridiculous and hilarious but quite functional. After a discussion in another thread about turning a swamp cooler into a catch box, I thought I’d try and start a little something here. Just for fun. No prizes. Only rules are that it has to actually be functional. And it can either be a serious catch box idea or an asinine one. Let’s lump ‘em all together. Thought it might make a fun thread like, “What are you shooting today.” (Not sure if I’m actually allowed to do this or not but if not mods just let me know). 
✌ And let’s have fun with this one and keep it light! Okay, Go!*


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

I can't wait to see what comes of this


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Not a container/box technology. But a bit of cordage, 5 large paperclips, and an old curtain. Self contained and lightweight.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

MakoPat said:


> View attachment 352880
> 
> Not a container/box technology. But a bit of cordage, 5 large paperclips, and an old curtain. Self contained and lightweight.


That’s sweet! That’s an excellent idea.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

most of mine are kind of _traditional_ blue barrel things but i have a couple i will get in here  this should be Fun!


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

I hang a towel over paracord, which i attach to some cut off branches.
I catch the ammo simply with a big bag.
to attach paper targets I take cardboard and clamp it to the towel.
then I can pin the target to it. does it for me.

edited for a better pic.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mikemizerka (May 15, 2021)

my portable 30 gallon


----------



## mikemizerka (May 15, 2021)

My second build can do alot more variations on shooting waiting on lights !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I think those are awesome


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

My smallest catch box, I take with me to work when I want to take a few shots from my car in the parking lot is a Nature Valley box. Just big enough to fit a 40 mm spinner and put two curtains to slowly ammo down. It looks pretty small next to a small Jam Jar.


----------



## mikemizerka (May 15, 2021)

Tag said:


> I think those are awesome





vince4242 said:


> My smallest catch box, I take with me to work when I want to take a few shots from my car in the parking lot is a Nature Valley box. Just big enough to fit a 40 mm spinner and put two curtains to slowly ammo down. It looks pretty small next to a small Jam Jar.
> View attachment 352894
> 
> View attachment 352895





Tag said:


> I think those are awesome


Will be making a 5 gal version of mine, not sure if 5 will be too small for curtain set up will post


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Beanflip said:


>


Geez , the damn skylight you're using for a roof probably cost as much as my car!!!!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

cromag said:


> Geez , the damn skylight you're using for a roof probably cost as much as my car!!!!


That thing is like the rolls-royce of catch boxes. I want one!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Cromag, your comment made me choke on my beverage! Haha... I hadn't even noticed the skylight.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice one Beanflip


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

@vince4242 - If I understand correctly, all catch boxes in the People’s Republic of Boulder must be made from an ethically sourced granola box. I hope that your spinner is made from a leather substitute and your ammo is certified non-toxic.

Seriously - well done.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Tried this one out yesterday!








T-shirt with neck and sleeves tied shut. Bottom braced open with a stick. Spinner hung from brace. Hung in a bush, it catches pretty well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rowbow (Jul 12, 2021)

Just working on a small catch box made from a fermentation barrel, turned upside down and placed in a bucket to catch ammo, I have hinged the doors with gaffer tape, will drill some dowels in the top to hang some heavy cotton and targets. I am having trouble downloading pictures will post ASP


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Here's mine. Its an old yard trailer turned on its side. The targets are hung on a re-purposed clothes line.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

These are all pretty cool! I’m glad people are getting into the thread. Wait until the ridiculous ones come…😉🤣


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Tobor8Man said:


> @vince4242 - If I understand correctly, all catch boxes in the People’s Republic of Boulder must be made from an ethically sourced granola box. I hope that your spinner is made from a leather substitute and your ammo is certified non-toxic.
> Finally somebody understands the craziness of Boulder??! Yes everything must be recycled, or reused or you will be flogged. This is just a fun little box that I figured I'd try and reuse instead of recycle some cardboard. Not sure how people around here would take to my gorilla tape probably not ethically sourced?
> Seriously - well done.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Finally somebody understands the craziness of Boulder??! Yes everything must be recycled, or reused or you will be flogged. This is just a fun little box that I figured I'd try and reuse instead of recycle some cardboard. Not sure how people around here would take to my gorilla tape probably not ethically sourced?


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

If your shooting clay or don't mind losing ammo and also like to walk in the woods with a hammer I got a tent spike from wally world for like a buck. It's a 10 inch nail with a plastic clip that has a hole


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

J3ff said:


> If your shooting clay or don't mind losing ammo and also like to walk in the woods with a hammer I got a tent spike from wally world for like a buck. It's a 10 inch nail with a plastic clip that has a hole
> View attachment 352936
> View attachment 352937


LMAO That was an odd combination of things. That works though!! I mean, who doesn’t like a nice walk through the woods with a claw hammer? 😝


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Sandstorm said:


> LMAO That was an odd combination of things. That works though!! I mean, who doesn’t like a nice walk through the woods with a claw hammer? 😝


I got a bunch for my beach tent then thought to myself hold on now let's try something went to the woods behind my neighborhood with just my slingpack and a hammer. It was more convenient than draging my portable catch box up there. And way less conspicuous looking.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

J3ff said:


> I got a bunch for my beach tent then thought to myself hold on now let's try something went to the woods behind my neighborhood with just my slingpack and a hammer. It was more convenient than draging my portable catch box up there. And way less conspicuous looking.


It definitely works! I think I recall seeing someone on YouTube doing that. Might have been Catapult Carnage. Can’t quite remember. I wish I had more trees out where I’m at. There’s just a whole lotta nothin’. I always wished Les Stroud would have come here. I would have been like, “Good luck dude! Don’t forget your harmonica!”


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Not to unorthadox or unusual,but this is my tupperware catch in the _insomnia range_ out in the garage


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Zen in the Art of Slingshot Shooting.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

@vince4242 - whoa bro, that gorilla tape has got to go! No animal products in the People's Republic of Boulder Our fur-bearing citizens have rights too.


----------



## rowbow (Jul 12, 2021)

Better late than never


----------



## Nosferatu (Jul 21, 2021)

I posted this in its own thread recently, so many have already seen it. But here’s my new garbage can build. Love that I can just take off the top and all the ammo is ready to grab 👍


----------



## mikemizerka (May 15, 2021)

my new 15 gallon build dropped from my 30 still want to do a 5


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Nice ones guys. Yeah I need to look around here for something a little more permanent myself. This black mesh foldable one is really going to crap. I’ve only had it 3 months and the inner tabs have torn off, the top tabs have torn off, the Velcro holding on the curtain fell off, the inner-frame is tearing the seams out of sides and corners. It’s not like I’ve beat the heck out of it either. I’m pretty disappointed. Not in an angry way but in a sad way lol. Think it’s time for something a little more semipermanent. I’ll need to see what I can build out here without the woman killing me. Then Imma put that rooster spinner in it!


----------



## mikemizerka (May 15, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Nice ones guys. Yeah I need to look around here for something a little more permanent myself. This black mesh foldable one is really going to crap. I’ve only had it 3 months and the inner tabs have torn off, the top tabs have torn off, the Velcro holding on the curtain fell off, the inner-frame is tearing the seams out of sides and corners. It’s not like I’ve beat the heck out of it either. I’m pretty disappointed. Not in an angry way but in a sad way lol. Think it’s time for something a little more semipermanent. I’ll need to see what I can build out here without the woman killing me. Then Imma put that rooster spinner in it!
> View attachment 353058


i love the new 15 gal i can drop the swing target from the top eyelets or suspend a spinner in the middle great for in house or outdoors and its portable stainless hardware and aluminum angle


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

mikemizerka said:


> i love the new 15 gal i can drop the swing target from the top eyelets or suspend a spinner in the middle great for in house or outdoors and its portable stainless hardware and aluminum angle


I agree those containers seem like good options. What exactly is that type of container called so I know what to look up. Is it just a water container?
UPDATE: Found them


----------



## mikemizerka (May 15, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> I agree those containers seem like good options. What exactly is that type of container called so I know what to look up. Is it just a water container?
> UPDATE: Found them


15 gallon drum from my chemical plant....look up 15 gal drum or chemical container
google it will try to find and post


----------



## mikemizerka (May 15, 2021)

mikemizerka said:


> 15 gallon drum from my chemical plant....look up 15 gal drum or chemical container
> google it will try to find and post


15 Gallon Plastic Blue Barrel 2x2 Inch Bung Caps | FDA Material 
Home > Barrels & Drums > Water Barrels, Rain Barrels & Water Bags > Water Storage Barrels > *15 Gallon Plastic Blue Barrel 2x2 Inch Bung Caps | FDA Material*


















*15 Gallon Plastic Blue Barrel 2x2 Inch Bung Caps*
Item Number# 1159-2x2BL







2 Review(s) | Write a Review
$34.98
$59.99
(You Save 42%)
Add Fitting For Faucet on lower sideNOYes!(+$14.95)
Add: FoodGrade FaucetNOSink(+$6.95)Flow Rite(+$4.95)
Qty:


----------



## Nosferatu (Jul 21, 2021)

mikemizerka said:


> my new 15 gallon build dropped from my 30 still want to do a 5
> View attachment 353055


Where can I buy these water drums?

EDIT: Oops, I feel dumb, they were linked just above me.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Not in the contest ,but I thought I would show you what I’m considering as a catchbox


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This is a clothes basket, which was in clearance. It already has a netting which is a plus for now. Them main reasonI wanted it is it has a heavy wire frame which I can eventually use to shape a smaller catchbox. I was going to make a portable steel frame out of steel brake line, but this is way cheaper.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Tag said:


> This is a clothes basket, which was in clearance. It already has a netting which is a plus for now. Them main reasonI wanted it is it has a heavy wire frame which I can eventually use to shape a smaller catchbox. I was going to make a portable steel frame out of steel brake line, but this is way cheaper.


I like it Tag! Simple and effective. I think at the dollar store they sell these collapsible file boxes too. Can’t go wrong for a buck. Oh and it really isn’t a contest or competition. I was trying to drum up some interest to get people posting that maybe wouldn’t normally post. That and see if we can get some wacky and possibly even really innovative entries too, just to contrast some of the more serious stuff happening right now. The peanut butter and jelly thread seemed to do that well too lol.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome that looks like a great alternative to my 5 gallon bucket,,,,,,that i sometimes overshoot,lol


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sandstorm said:


> Nice ones guys. Yeah I need to look around here for something a little more permanent myself. This black mesh foldable one is really going to crap. I’ve only had it 3 months and the inner tabs have torn off, the top tabs have torn off, the Velcro holding on the curtain fell off, the inner-frame is tearing the seams out of sides and corners. It’s not like I’ve beat the heck out of it either. I’m pretty disappointed. Not in an angry way but in a sad way lol. Think it’s time for something a little more semipermanent. I’ll need to see what I can build out here without the woman killing me. Then Imma put that rooster spinner in it!
> View attachment 353058


I have this same chicken head spinner. Heavy steel and will take a beating and still work great. I did break off a couple of the comb feathers on top but other than that it still looks as good as new. I just retired it, it is not as fun with quarter-inch steel as it was with 3/8 in.
Look forward to seeing your new upgraded catch box!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

vince4242 said:


> I have this same chicken head spinner. Heavy steel and will take a beating and still work great. I did break off a couple of the comb feathers on top but other than that it still looks as good as new. I just retired it, it is not as fun with quarter-inch steel as it was with 3/8 in.
> Look forward to seeing your new upgraded catch box!


Thanks Vince! Yeah that chicken head makes me laugh every time I look at it. Joked about it with my cousin and a week later got a package from him and it was in there. We made some inappropriate jokes but it is a hefty spinner for sure. I promised some forum members I’d set that guy up, just haven’t had the chance yet. Did you get any bounce back with the 3/8” steelies?


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

This is my catch em and bag em model. A bit of heavy wire and split open 1500 denier sandbag


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Didn't notice bouncing out with the red chicken head and 3/8 in Steel. More had an issue with it with the quarter inch steel and it's pretty heavy so the quarter and still didn't have enough energy to really get it moving.


----------



## kasperthelost (Oct 28, 2020)

An old dishwasher and some t-shirtssorry if the picture is bad the lighting in my basement is pretty archaic basically I stripped an old dishwasher and kept the shell I had to cover a few holes in the bottom but it's been a solid catch box for almost a year now. Happy Shooting..









Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

kasperthelost said:


> An old dishwasher and some t-shirtssorry if the picture is bad the lighting in my basement is pretty archaic basically I stripped an old dishwasher and kept the shell I had to cover a few holes in the bottom but it's been a solid catch box for almost a year now. Happy Shooting..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epic 😂 Good place for those stickers too. I never know what to do with them.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

@kasperthelost Hey Shawn, how did you attach your lines there? I see the hooks on the end clipped into I’m guessing what are command hooks? But there’s something orange/red colored there I’m unable to identity connecting it to the dryer itself. Ahh never mind, I see it’s the rollers off of the dishwasher. Nice 👍


----------



## kasperthelost (Oct 28, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> @kasperthelost Hey Shawn, how did you attach your lines there? I see the hooks on the end clipped into I’m guessing what are command hooks? But there’s something orange/red colored there I’m unable to identity connecting it to the dryer itself. Ahh never mind, I see it’s the rollers off of the dishwasher. Nice 👍


Yes you're right it's the rollers for the rack with zip ties around them for the clips.


----------



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

I put this catchbox together back in 2016 and I still use it a lot. I may have posted the video back then - don't remember. A walker has to be very strong and light and I like how it folds away and sits at a good height without having to find a way to suspend it or support it. There are at least three mission stores close by that get so many of these donated, that they practically give them away. This is a very basic model that was like brand new and I think I paid 3 bucks. The sides and back are just cut from coroplast and zip tied on - but they're probably not really needed.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

goodflite said:


> I put this catchbox together back in 2016 and I still use it a lot. I may have posted the video back then - don't remember. A walker has to be very strong and light and I like how it folds away and sits at a good height without having to find a way to suspend it or support it. There are at least three mission stores close by that get so many of these donated, that they practically give them away. This is a very basic model that was like brand new and I think I paid 3 bucks. The sides and back are just cut from coroplast and zip tied on - but they're probably not really needed.


That’s really an excellent idea. Thanks for sharing Goodflite.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

mikemizerka said:


> my portable 30 gallon
> View attachment 352892


This look nice


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is an excellent design


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

That's brilliant idea makopat, I could fit that in by bag easier than the portable one I brought. Going to have to try this 👍


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Here is my trash catch box! Driving on my delivery route I saw a busted up heavy duty trash can on the side of the highway. I pulled over grab the rim and all the rest of it and brought it home to recycle it and used the rim as a catch box. I've seen a lot of people use the rims of things and then a long tube to catch the ammo as opposed to a curtain. Been wanted to try it so I used an old blue nylon project that I had used in the past and the rim of the trash can and it makes an awesome catch box. It is a little loud, but no bounce backs and it cost me nothing to make. All the Spinners are from 30 to 60 mm.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

vince4242 said:


> Here is my trash catch box! Driving on my delivery route I saw a busted up heavy duty trash can on the side of the highway. I pulled over grab the rim and all the rest of it and brought it home to recycle it and used the rim as a catch box. I've seen a lot of people use the rims of things and then a long tube to catch the ammo as opposed to a curtain. Been wanted to try it so I used an old blue nylon project that I had used in the past and the rim of the trash can and it makes an awesome catch box. It is a little loud, but no bounce backs and it cost me nothing to make. All the Spinners are from 30 to 60 mm.
> 
> View attachment 353363
> View attachment 353364


Ha! Freaking awesome Vince! I have a feeling you literally said, “Oooh! Catch box!” as you were driving along and swerved on over to snag it. 😂


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ve really been wanting to make some funny ones but I’m not having much luck for time right now. Even for my good one. I thought I had a lead on an old microwave but that fell through 🤣. Also I have to be a bit careful of bringing home junk because of uhh, well I’m sure some of you can relate 😆.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Mine pretty basic I had a big drum but cut it up made something more portable


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I like that idea👍


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Sandstorm said:


> I agree those containers seem like good options. What exactly is that type of container called so I know what to look up. Is it just a water container?
> UPDATE: Found them





mikemizerka said:


> 15 gallon drum from my chemical plant....look up 15 gal drum or chemical container
> google it will try to find and post





Nosferatu said:


> Where can I buy these water drums?
> 
> EDIT: Oops, I feel dumb, they were linked just above me.


If y’all have automated car washes near you, swing by and them for an empty drum, They get the car wash chemicals in them and will usually let you have an empty one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> If y’all have automated car washes near you, swing by and them for an empty drum, They get the car wash chemicals in them and will usually let you have an empty one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that’s a handy tip! Thanks Darrell


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow the designs on this thread are the results of sharp minds for sure


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

cromag said:


> Geez , the damn skylight you're using for a roof probably cost as much as my car!!!!


😆😆😆 It was a free salvage!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Beanflip said:


> 😆😆😆 It was a free salvage!


Man, that’s one heck of a free salvage! Wherever your picking location is, never leave 😂


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Old car tyre and some t-shirts. This thing will never break.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Karloshi said:


> Old car tyre and some t-shirts.


An excellent unconventional solution!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Karloshi said:


> Old car tyre and some t-shirts. This thing will never break.
> View attachment 354153


Do you get any ricochet if you hit the rim? Not necessarily a bad thing, you’d just get some cardio work in.


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Do you get any ricochet if you hit the rim? Not necessarily a bad thing, you’d just get some cardio work in.


More incentive to be accurate with the shot. To be honest that happened once but it happened with my old catch box too and that was a large drum with the front cut out like most guys on here use.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Karloshi said:


> More incentive to be accurate with the shot. To be honest that happened once but it happened with my old catch box too and that was a large drum with the front cut out like most guys on here use.


Haha exactly what I was thinking.. aim small, miss small.. or you’re liable to get a ricochet in the dink. 🤭! To be honest I’ve had some ricochets off of the oddest stuff, many of them flying up in the air, landing on my roof and rolling into the rain gutter. Now there’s an ammo collection system! Remember when Bush dodged that shoe? That’s the limber mentality I like to keep lmao! (Oh you’re from Finland. Meh, I’m sure that was seen the world over. 😂. If not YouTube that goodness! Classic.)


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i remember the shoe incident,Hillarious! i like the tire idea too,hmmmm


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

My indoor catchbox which I have for some weeks now.
There was a bedside table in my hood for give away.

And it has nice dimensions: 40cm depth, 40x40cm² inner area.
I got me tubing isolation from the hardware store for the edges to protect them a bit.
(8mm steel makes bad dents anyway...) and hooks.

then I drilled holes in an angle on the sides of the "roof" and placed 4 rows of hooks there,
put ropes between them and hung old t-shirts onto and clamped them.

And as you can see I put hooks on the front for attaching targets, spinners and so on.
And thats it. I like it! The dimensions are just perfect for me as I shoot to 8m max.

Nice gimmick: that thing is on wheels. It's predestined to shoot in our collective garage, could be easily moved at the desired distance... but I guess my house inmates wouldn't like it. regardless I would only shoot with the blue rubberballs (.43 ram powerballs 1,35g).

btw, I use it also for airsoft and .177 BB shooters, and the ram markers. 
it's a lot better than a regular bullet trap,
no nasty ricochets or shredded BBs, making a lot of dirt...
hope you like it too


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Chicxulub said:


> My indoor catchbox which I have for some weeks now.
> There was a bedside table in my hood for give away.
> 
> And it has nice dimensions: 40cm depth, 40x40cm² inner area.
> ...


From what I can see there, it looks like a really nice little setup!


----------



## JimmyRustler2244 (Sep 20, 2021)

Made mine in about an hour with my Leatherman, some paracord and a bunch of loose M6 bolts I had lying about. It's an old Brake cleaner container. 😎









Backstop's made of a few layers of Moyorcycle kevlar, and an old scrim scarf that's seen better days.

Will be making some more shortly, though 👍


----------



## JimmyRustler2244 (Sep 20, 2021)

Karloshi said:


> Old car tyre and some t-shirts. This thing will never break.
> View attachment 354153


That's really cool! 

I found some old tyres a few weeks back, definitely gonna have to make one of these now. Thanks for the idea! 👍


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

JimmyRustler2244 said:


> That's really cool!
> 
> I found some old tyres a few weeks back, definitely gonna have to make one of these now. Thanks for the idea! 👍


@Karloshi RIP old car tyre and T-shirts 😝 😳 🌊 😭


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Oops now I’m trying to recall who’s tire rolled into the creek!


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Yep that would be me. It is still there. Was too deep and cold to get out.

Sent from my SM-J330F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

s3


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Jorypotts said:


> View attachment 357444
> View attachment 357445
> s3


This is the only time I’d paint my ammo with UV paint! Nice one! Brings back memories of my teenage bedroom minus a lava lamp and clothes scattered everywhere.


----------



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> This is the only time I’d paint my ammo with UV paint! Nice one! Brings back memories of my teenage bedroom minus a lava lamp and clothes scattered everywhere.


 funny you say that cause noHere's my son's room


----------

